
Racket for E-Commerce - soegaard
https://defn.io/2019/08/20/racket-ecommerce/
======
yawaramin
Great post, beautiful site (and fast!). One passage caught my eye:

> Deployments are not zero-downtime at this point and I’m planning to switch
> to an AB-style deployment model once the site has enough traffic to warrant
> it

Do you mean blue-green deployment (
[https://docs.cloudfoundry.org/devguide/deploy-apps/blue-
gree...](https://docs.cloudfoundry.org/devguide/deploy-apps/blue-green.html)
)? In any case note that you can do that even with just a single compute–just
run both instances of the app in the same compute, on different ports–say,
3000 and 3001–and use a reverse proxy like Nginx to load-balance incoming HTTP
traffic between them. Then you get blue-green deployment almost for free.

------
dragonsh
I like it, traditional html/css generated on server side with sprinkling of JS
for interactivity.

It's similar to rails and Django model but in racket (a dialect of lisp based
on scheme branch of lisp family).

This is a very good example for learning racket lang if the sourcecode is open
for some parts.

I am sure some member of racket community will bring up library specially
designed to address e-commerce as it is in Ruby and Python eco-system.

Hopefully it can be like what Paul, the founder of YC said in his blog post "
_beating the averages_. [1]

" _In Lisp, there are programs called macros. They are programs that write
programs._ "

[1] [http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html)

------
sevengraff
Really nice write up and frank about the shortcomings without being negative
about it. Thanks for sharing this.

------
bjz_
> The low runtime error rate is due to the amount of stuff that Racket manages
> to catch at compile time compared to other dynamic languages and to some
> fairly extensive automated testing.

Interested to know if typed racket was used for this, and if so, what the
experience was like!

~~~
pavpanchekha
If you're interested in Typed Racket, you might be interested in my
experience: [http://pavpanchekha.com/blog/typed-
racket-1.html](http://pavpanchekha.com/blog/typed-racket-1.html)

I'm a fairly experienced Racket developer (6 years) but it was my first time
trying Typed Racket. I ended up not keeping the part of my code that I typed.

------
zitterbewegung
Cool great post! Nice to hear of you again (I used to be r2q2 on #scheme from
freenode !

------
seisvelas
Awesome! I've used Racket for web development myself, wonderful experience.
Glad you're having fun, good luck with your business.

------
ktaylor
Racket is a great language that needs more recognition. Thanks for posting
your experiences.

